# Butt Started



## Green Hornet (Sep 28, 2006)

I have an 11lber on probably for dinner tomorrow night. 





And a fatty for lunch :P


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2006)

man you are on a tear lately.  Wish you lived here in Myrtle.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2006)

Go GH......the important ? is what kind of beer are you drinking?
Note to self if we ever make it to Disney...follow the smoke to GH's place.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Go GH......the important ? is what kind of beer are you drinking?
> *Note to self if we ever make it to Disney*...follow the smoke to GH's place.



I'm headed there with this chillen and wife a week from Sunday. I'll have to follow the smoke!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Go GH......the important ? is what kind of beer are you drinking?
> Note to self if we ever make it to Disney...follow the smoke to GH's place.


NNNNNNNNNNice! Picked up a 6er of Woodchuck Granny Smith Draft Cider.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 28, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am about 90 miles south of there.  
When you get to the Magic Kingdom go towards Frontier Land and grab you a Smoked Turkey Leg! :P 
There are a lot of good places to eat there too. Make reservations for Crystal Palace. Go for a late lunch as it is cheaper. It will not disapoint you. I always like to take the walk around Epcot drinking all the imports!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 28, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":3elw2nvq]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am about 90 miles south of there.  
When you get to the Magic Kingdom go towards Frontier Land and grab you a Smoked Turkey Leg! :P 
There are a lot of good places to eat there too. Make reservations for Crystal Palace. Go for a late lunch as it is cheaper. It will not disapoint you. I always like to take the walk around Epcot drinking all the imports![/quote:3elw2nvq]

Suggestions noted....thanks


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 28, 2006)

Lunch is ready..Fatty and some Campbells Oyster Stew.



Made some Chocolate Biscotti for later.


----------



## cflatt (Sep 28, 2006)

Lookd great GH. Mind posting that Bicotti recipe ? My wife loves it with her morning coffee


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 28, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Lookd great GH. Mind posting that Bicotti recipe ? My wife loves it with her morning coffee


Posted now in the sides section. Enjoy em.


----------



## john pen (Sep 28, 2006)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> I wish I had one of those fatties for lunch.... I don't even know what they are or where to get one...



Do a search...basicly smoke breakfast sausage..but lots of variatins have been tried !


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 28, 2006)

You've been tearin it up lately GH.....nice lookin grub


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeeze GH, isn't there any crime in Florida that you have to go to work? Man that grub looks great!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 28, 2006)

Mmmm Q, Oysters, and Chocolate. Somebody's gunna get sum tonight.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I think Disney is on the calender for next year. 
If it is, G.H., so is your house  

Keep on smokin' bud


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2006)

I think Big Baby is the Magic Kingdom...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow aint seen a butt that big since I was married to my first wife. She the one who ran off with the lightning rod and buggy whip salesman.  Little scrawny butts we get down here do good to break 7 lbs on most occasions.  Now did stumble over a 15 lb picnic about 10 years ago.  Woulda loved to seen the butt on that critter. I figgered it was some old widder ladies slop fed pet sow or something like that.  Sure had a good flavor and cooked up like a trooper.  You so fortunant. 

bigwheel




			
				Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I have an 11lber on probably for dinner tomorrow night.
> [


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Jeeze GH, isn't there any crime in Florida that you have to go to work? Man that grub looks great!


Everyone is on the Honor System. I told all the bad guys to behave until I get back to work


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 28, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Mmmm Q, Oysters, and Chocolate. Somebody's gunna get sum tonight.


Cripes! It is not gonna be me. The wife is in Chicago


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 29, 2006)

Alrighty then. 2:30am and it is ready. I have it wrapped in foil and in the cooler so I am going to sleep for a couple hours. The dad-gum thing fell apart as I picked it up off the Big Baby. I guess it is done. The kiddies have early dismissal tomorrow so we will have an early dinner. It has been a productive day in the smoke!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 29, 2006)

GH< you mean _Another_ productive day in the smoke!  Looks great, should be a great dinner tonight!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks great GH...I need some Q quick


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks great GH...I need some Q quick


Well come on down I have plenty!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 29, 2006)

I decided to make the Alton Brown Mac & Cheese from the sides section. Boy that was good. I made a Memphis sauce for the pork AAAAAAAAND WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 29, 2006)

when I make the Alton recipe, I cut back on the amount on onions.
That said, it's dang good.  I more often use a mac n cheese recipe that Finney posted from one of those old North Carolina Church cookbooks ( I love those).  If he didn't post it, I will...great mac and cheese and much easier than Altons.

Hornet, you are going to explode if you keep eating like that.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Capt. It was kinda "Involved"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 29, 2006)

Here she blows...


Macaroni and Cheese  (First Baptist Church Cookbook)

1/2 lb. cheddar cheese
2 c. cooked macaroni (1 c. uncooked, use 1/2-tsp. salt in water)
2 eggs, beaten separately
2 c. milk
1/2 tsp. seasoning salt
1/2 tsp. dry mustard
Black pepper

Butter baking dish and place alternately a layer of macaroni and cheese
with a small piece of butter occasionally.  Pour liquid (milk, eggs,
etc.) over macaroni in dish and cook slowly.

350 degrees - approx. 45 - 55 minutes



Now I add some Tabasco or cayenne.  I've found this recipe to
be very easy to make, but very good.  I always make this recipe
as a side dish.

  If I'm making mac and cheese for the main course (wit sausage and such) I use a fancier recipe.  Like Altons.  With less onion.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Lookin' good G.H.ster!
I tried the A.B. M.A.C. and I agree with Cap.

Man with all youv'e been cookin', big baby must be burned straight through the barrel


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 29, 2006)

I like to go all out like that also GH.  That is when I am off for a couple of days.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey Cap'n..now do this form a cheesy brown leathery crust over the top by any chance?  Best Mac n Cheese I ever had before or since come out of the high sckrewl cafeteria up in Wiskeyta Falls TX back when the Red Sea was still only pink. It had that cheesy leather on top. I been searching for this recipe for many decades if it knows how do that trick. Kindly let me know. 

bigwheel




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Here she blows...
> 
> 
> Macaroni and Cheese  (First Baptist Church Cookbook)
> ...


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 30, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hey Cap'n..now do this form a cheesy brown leathery crust over the top by any chance?  Best Mac n Cheese I ever had before or since come out of the high sckrewl cafeteria up in Wiskeyta Falls TX back when the Red Sea was still only pink. It had that cheesy leather on top. I been searching for this recipe for many decades if it knows how do that trick. Kindly let me know.
> 
> bigwheel


BW. The one I made had a crust on it from the bead crumbs on top before baking. You might like that one. It is in the sides section. My kids are used to the crap from a box so didn't like the crust. I liked it a lot thogh, reminded me of old time mac & cheese  

Thanks Capt. I'll give her a go!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Lookin' good G.H.ster!
> I tried the A.B. M.A.C. and I agree with Cap.
> 
> Man with all youv'e been cookin', big baby must be burned straight through the barrel


Dude those bricks did the trick on that. It looks good as new. That fire hasn't gone out since last Saturday! I love it man. I wish I ccould cook all the time


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot you put the fire bricks in [smilie=a_doh.gif] 
Keep the pic's coming


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hey Cap'n..now do this form a cheesy brown leathery crust over the top by any chance?  Best Mac n Cheese I ever had before or since come out of the high sckrewl cafeteria up in Wiskeyta Falls TX back when the Red Sea was still only pink. It had that cheesy leather on top. I been searching for this recipe for many decades if it knows how do that trick. Kindly let me know.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



  I know what you're talking about but I've never seen it like that with
this recipe...some of the top does brown.  I guess if you added more cheese and turned on the broiler.....but that may be in the Methodist
cookbook...this here one is Baptist all the way.


----------

